# Forum > News > Contests >  [Jessy's Monthly Giveaway] Month #1 — July, 2016.

## Annaisha

Hi everybody,

I'll be holding a giveaway every month from now on!

All you need to do to participate is post in this thread *once* a month.

I'll start with something small, but as the count of the giveaway continues, the value of the items are also being increased! Every now and then you'll find World of Warcraft items which are no longer available. Prizes may be physical -and/or Digital goods. There is no country or region restriction, I'll make sure that everybody can participate.

Shipping costs are completely covered by me, even if you live in Japan!  :Smile: 

So let's start small and cute for July! I'll be giving away not one, but 2 prizes, although you can only win one. There will be two winners. Winners will be pick by an RNG roll matching this threads post count. The first winner gets to choose the first prize, the second winner will have to do with the one that's not chosen by the fist winner.





*For this first month (July, 2016) I'll be giving away a [Lil' Chen Pandaren Plush] and a [Lil' Murk-Eye Murloc Plush (Purple)]*









I've already got the prize for August ready, but you'll have to wait for this month to end to find out! Not all prizes will be World of Warcraft themed, some of them are computer hardware (new of course) and other stuff.


*Duplicate posting will disqualify you from the giveaway. Keep it fair, everybody can only enter once a month. This includes duplicate account posting.
I will ask a Moderator or Admin to double check if you used duplicate accounts to increases your chance, in which case, you have no chance to win at all.*

----------


## shahinpb

So Generous of you for these giveaway! ♥

----------


## jimmyamd

Good luck to all and thanks for the goodies  :Smile:

----------


## Ashoran

I like turtles :gusta: Also thanks for the giveaways  :Smile:

----------


## Kazique

Im in i hope i win

----------


## neuron

the Lil' Murk-Eye Murloc Plush is awesome  :Wink:

----------


## Kentus

Came here to win! Thanks for the giveaway!  :Smile:

----------


## Pronamic

What a great generous idea :-)

----------


## fjums

*Jessy.Boosting* this is great, /bow  :Smile: 

Good luck to you all  :Smile:

----------


## Roccatex

Very nice of you!

----------


## rezzax

Good luck to you all  :Big Grin:

----------


## gippy

Awesome, thanks and goodluck to all

----------


## knopper

sign me up!  :Smile:

----------


## Kasenas

I choked on a bagel once


it hurt alot

----------


## Xevayne

So nice of you to do these. Much appreciated!

----------


## lilsniff

Count me in  :Big Grin:

----------


## MisterPepsi

I will be entering this giveaway.Arigato Senpai!

----------


## Paddedago

Good luck to everyone.

----------


## MrNoble

Thank you.

Goodluck to everyone!

----------


## Confucius

A panda! Nice giveaway  :Smile: .

----------


## azix

I'm going to win this!
Thanks for the giveaway  :Smile:

----------


## Sychotix

Pretty sweet plushies. My GF would probably love to have one.

----------


## BUBBABUNCH

My daughter loves Murlocs!!

----------


## jimmys96

That Murloc looks amazing!
Thank you for an awesome giveaway and good luck to everyone ^^

----------


## artemarkantos

Omg, you are the _best_ *beast*)

----------


## phantom325

nice :^)
fill

----------


## android93

Nice, good luck everyone !

----------


## CreativeXtent

I shall winnnnnn

----------


## spammero

I want a plush!! Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## oxytech

Thanks for the giveaway

----------


## Sweking

Fun giveaway! I'll be sure to follow you through this journey!  :Big Grin:

----------


## allmust

That's not a Murloc Plush, that's a crafted Idol of a wow god!

----------


## matisyahu

nice initiative , thanks!

----------


## XTBZ

I want to win :Big Grin:

----------


## Inter18

So many easy contests on OC lately. Ty for the chance

----------


## SoulOne

Awesome contest we appreciate it

----------


## diablo32

Good luck everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Sklug

Awesome! GL everyone!

----------


## Xecis

No interest whats so ever, but why not ruin everyones chances of winning by adding another name to the pot muahaha =)

----------


## TehVoyager

Most excellent, and a very nice thing for you to do.

----------


## DeMoN

count me in

----------


## holymessenger

♥So Generous of you for these giveaway! ♥

----------


## sabe123

gl & hf to all of you :-)

----------


## hackerlol

Posting ^_^

----------


## devilwearsprada

wohooooooooo!  :Big Grin:

----------


## scrappyballz

MRLGRLRLRLRLRLR *cringe vanilla wow*

----------


## Progod

Not enough MRLGRLRLRLRLRLR murlock's hunt in packs!

----------


## WingedBoost

Don't stop the MRLGRLRLRLRLRLR. Good luck to everyone!

----------


## Kenneth

dope! thanks for this

----------


## OotHE

MWRGRLWRGL!

Can't wait for the Murloc skin update! 'Cause that's the whole reason for the pre-patch...right?  :Big Grin: ?

----------


## TheBonkGuy

boop ur awesome

----------


## Domo Kun

thanks, gl 2 all ,mostly me =D,

----------


## Fadelol

Posting cause just posting

----------


## squee666

win a murky good chance

----------


## vvvat

Thanks for a chance. Murk-Eye is a cute ^_^

----------


## Kidorano

MRLGRLRGLRGLRLRLR, awesome name btw  :Cool:

----------


## trolltato

Thank you for doing this giveaway! All the best to everyone  :Smile:

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

Thanks for the giveaway! Entering  :Big Grin:

----------


## liffe

You are awesome sir and good luck everyone:>

----------


## TemporaryVideos

Thanks for such an accessible contest, very generous of you. And who am I to say no to a free plushie?  :Smile: 

/roll

----------


## tihifniz

Awesome with all these giveaways, good luck all!

----------


## Annaisha

I'm glad to see so many people entering. Keep it going. Should this post get rolled, Ill roll between the post above and below me  :Smile:

----------


## skeletonboy360

Looks fun, thanks!

----------


## PuReDusT

thank you madam  :Smile:

----------


## moonk1n

Good stuff!  :Big Grin:  Good luck boyz!

----------


## Buns94b

iloveyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## trunken2001

Thanks for making this contest! I love this!

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> Hi everybody,
> 
> I'll be holding a giveaway every month from now on!
> 
> All you need to do to participate is post in this thread *once* a month.
> 
> I'll start with something small, but as the count of the giveaway continues, the value of the items are also being increased! Every now and then you'll find World of Warcraft items which are no longer available. Prizes may be physical -and/or Digital goods. There is no country or region restriction, I'll make sure that everybody can participate.
> 
> Shipping costs are completely covered by me, even if you live in Japan! 
> ...


 This is me participating. <Insertmorechars>

----------


## OrcWiz

I want a plushie!!! so cute! :3

----------


## krazyarrior

This looks great. Thanks:-)

----------


## Phocito

Hey thanks for the contribution mate! Good luck to everyone!

----------


## iMigu

fingers crossed

----------


## sliither

Just recently joined and saw this giveaway, thanks for the chance and good luck to everyone  :Smile: .

----------


## Soapbox

Count me in

----------


## TheMentalist

cool cool cool

----------


## lazaraslong

So incredibly kind of you to do this! Greatly appreciated, and good luck to all of us! Keep up the awesome work!

----------


## rado0o0oo

Really good that there are people who do this, good luck to every1 and keep up the good spirit!

----------


## Relican

Pretty awesome to keep one going to allow people multiple chances! Good luck, all!

----------


## DommyDomuk

I say I want the murloc for my wife but secretly it's for me.

----------


## Annaisha

Closing this month. Selecting winners shortly by a /roll based on post number. 2 winners will be announced to address me their shipping info. The August post will be up shortly after.

----------


## Annaisha

*And the winners for July are...
#1 Tihifniz ([Jessy's Monthly Giveaway] Month #1 — July, 2016.)
#2 Kentus ([Jessy's Monthly Giveaway] Month #1 — July, 2016.)*





Tihifniz will get to choose a pet first, the second one goes to Kentus.
I'll be sending PM to both of you for shipping information. Costs covered by myself.

Stay tuned for August!

----------


## Annaisha

The NEW thread for August can be found here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/news...st-2016-a.html

----------


## tihifniz

I just recieved my Lil' Chen today, thanks again Jessy <3 Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

----------


## Annaisha

Happy to hear that, tihifniz . Kentus arrived his as well.

Here's a picture Kentus has sent me:

----------

